# ατιμούλης



## Apus apus

Hello,

I just got this message :

χαχαχα Λουντοβίκο, ευχαριστώ, είσαι ατιμούλης αλλά γλυκός ατιμούλης 

I'm desperately looking for the exact translation or description of ατιμούλης but I can't find it or the translation is sometimes a bit alarming.

Can somebody help help me out of here ?

Thanks !
Λουντοβίκος


----------



## shawnee

A diminutive of ατιμία - dishonesty. The suffix ούλης renders it a term of endearment specially in the given context - a bit like saying, 'you're a cheeky one'.


----------



## elineo

shawnee said:


> A diminutive of ατιμία - dishonesty. The suffix ούλης renders it a term of endearment specially in the given context - a bit like saying, 'you're a cheeky one'.



It isn´t at all offensive, means clever too


----------



## Apus apus

Ok, this was helpful ! Thanks Shawnee & Elineo !


----------



## ilias.perea

elineo said:


> It isn´t at all offensive, means clever too



Unless it is used ironically as is the case in the end of the very well known joke (at least in Greek): "Ατιμούλη! Είσαι και μαρτυριάρης, ε;"


----------



## Apus apus

Good to know. Thanks Ilias.Perea


----------



## Andrious

elineo said:


> It isn´t at all offensive, means clever too



Well, "ατιμούλης" (here and generally) sounds to me a very little bit offensive, because it's followed by "αλλά γλυκός", which means something good. But the whole sentence here is friendly.


----------



## Apus apus

Thank you very much Andrious ! It is a sentence of my Greek teacher Moscha, our class has a kind of a joke-relationship with her. She is really funny !

Apus


----------



## Αλέξανδρος

"You're a sweet little rascal", would be my loose translation.


----------



## Apus apus

Oh, ok thank you Αλεξανδρος !


----------

